# My 38 Gallon Shrimp Tank



## 4rdguy (Nov 27, 2010)

So here is my 38 gallon shrimp tank so far, im hopefully getting some more plants this weekend. right now i have 5 cherrys and 5 fire reds (maybe? can anyone help me id them as either cherrys or fire reds? they seem to all have clear legs and from what ive been reading that means there Cherrys or maybe Sakuras?), and they seem to be loving the rock structures  i also have 2 baby ottos in there.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

The Cherries will breed with your Fire Reds and you will end up with all Cherries.


----------



## 4rdguy (Nov 27, 2010)

actually i dont think they are fire reds now that i did some more reading tonight. it doesnt look like any of mine have red legs. They all seem to have clear legs which should mean they are all Cherrys from what ive been reading.


----------



## snaggle (Feb 19, 2010)

Tank looks nice caint wait for it to grow out will look great.

What kind of substrate is that?


----------



## 4rdguy (Nov 27, 2010)

Fluval Shrimp Stratum


----------



## snaggle (Feb 19, 2010)

I like it thanks


----------



## lemuj (Dec 7, 2006)

And how many bags did you use to cover the bottom? This is like a kingdom for those little shrimpies. Great way to start a shrimp tank.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Looks good! Id say theyre probably cherries but there are some real nice reds in there!I see lots of them with 'saddles' so youll have lotsa babies in no time


----------



## 4rdguy (Nov 27, 2010)

Thanks guys, i know it still needs some work but the shrimp seem to like it so far  im also getting about 20 more this weekend, a mix of Sakuras, Cherrys, and Fires from a friend in Toronto who got me into it. Hes also getting me some mosses and plants for the tank. so hopefully it will be better after this weekend.


lemuj - i used 3 bags of the 4 lb Fluval Shrimp Stratum. The pjs near me didn't have the big bags. i still think i need at least 1 more bag cause some sections are kinda low. And you either go big or go home, so they have a badass place to live  it will hopefully be better this weekend


ShrimpieLove - thanks, and yes, there seems to be 3 that are "saddled" and i have 1 berried right now too. the berried one has found herself a termite hole in one of my driftwood and is just kinda hiding in there. so that makes me think that she may be ready to hatch them soon? but i don't know. ill update this thread as time goes on with whats happening.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Looks nice!
It's a little depressive without plants now, but your shrimps are easy to find there 

Your aquarium should be good for crystal reds and tigers, try them.


----------



## 4rdguy (Nov 27, 2010)

Here's some new pics including 3 berried girls. a friend bought me the ww2 plane as I'm kinda a ww2 army nut. I aquarium siliconed it to the rock and filled it with stratnum and put an amazon sword and something else in it lol. I think it looks neat and the shrimp love playing on it and hiding in it


















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

That plane is great!


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

solarz said:


> That plane is great!


agreed! Only thing I'd be concerned with is the material of the plane. If it's inert, then you won't have to worry.

and Solarz...seriously...Sun Wu Kong? on your Avatar? LMAO


----------



## 4rdguy (Nov 27, 2010)

I'm gonna assume it's inert. It's a plastic / resin piece. He said he got it from BA. Apparently there's a chopper that matches :S my tank just isn't big enough. Although in the coming months I have a friend closing down his 40g breeder planted setup which I think I'm gonna snag. It'll be nicer for the shrimpies being 36 x 18 x 16 rather then 36 1/4 x 12 5/8 x 19 3/4. Just gives them a bigger floor space. And then maybe the chopper could fit. I'm almost even thinking of swapping my 125 community tank into a giant shrimp colony. Lol. That idea is just in the back of my mind for now. Hahaha. But it's there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Beijing08 said:


> and Solarz...seriously...Sun Wu Kong? on your Avatar? LMAO


Yup! 



4rdguy said:


> I'm gonna assume it's inert. It's a plastic / resin piece. He said he got it from BA. Apparently there's a chopper that matches :S my tank just isn't big enough.


I'm pretty sure there were no choppers in WW2...


----------



## 4rdguy (Nov 27, 2010)

Ya I'm pretty sure there wasent as well but it looks cool. Kinda the same style.












solarz said:


> I'm pretty sure there were no choppers in WW2...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 00nothing (Jan 24, 2011)

tank looks great brad I am sure ti will be even better once u get it where u are real happy with it


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

That looks great neat idea.


----------



## 4rdguy (Nov 27, 2010)

Shrimp update: I GOT MY FIRST EVER SHRIMPLETS!!!!!

so i came home from work sick today, layed down in bed which is basiclly beside my shrimp tank. rolled over and looked in and was like "oh damnit i got some sort of mite or bug in my tank" then had a closer look and was like "WOOOOO HOOOOOO!!!" i know these are only cherries but exciting for me. right now i also have 2 more berried cherries and 2 berried fire reds 

heres some pics from my phone. there very small 2mm-3mm maybe


----------



## 00nothing (Jan 24, 2011)

Thats sweet brad let me know when i can have some 

On a side n ote if u havnt gotten up to ba's yet they did get some decent plants in but not what kev was expecting i managed to grab some glosso


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Congrats!


...I like the wrecked plane and chopper too.


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

sweeet.. looks like the plain from lost Nice fire reds.


----------



## 4rdguy (Nov 27, 2010)

thanks guys, I'm really liking the shrimp more and more. I'm even leaning towards possibly moving my community tank inhabitants to a 75g and using my 125g as a major shrimp colony.

But another day another update, i got a 100 dollar tip at work and thought to myself oh well its free money and instead of paying a bill i said screw it and did something i needed to do. PLANTS!!!!!!

i picked up a Life-glo T5 HO bulb for the hood and it makes a nice differance over the everyday bulb that came in it.

i also picked up some more live plants (which my tank was lacking) got some glossostigma, narrow leaf chain swords, and some ceratopteris, and boy does it make a big differance to the tank. hopefully me planting them quickly didnt freak out my shrimplets too much.




























shrimplet on the top of the plane



























shrimplet far left touching the glass.









a couple shrimplets in the java moss


----------



## 00nothing (Jan 24, 2011)

looks really good brad it would be real nice if it ever fills in but for some reason i see everything moving to a 40 breeder before long lol


----------



## 4rdguy (Nov 27, 2010)

So, Heres todays update. I got some more shrimps!

I got some awesome CRS off Chizhevskiy (awesome seller and awesome CRS) and got some more Fire Reds from a friend.

so now in total i have 5 Cherries, 30ish Fire Reds, 40ish CRS, and bunch of little cherry shrimplets. 

out of those, 1 berried cherry, 4 berried fire reds, and 1 berried CRS 

heres some pics.


----------

